# *Please Help* Lowtech-29g.



## mtaugus (Feb 11, 2014)

This is my 29 gallon. My first fully planted tank. Any advice is happily accepted. I am currently not running any co2. I am using relatively low lighting (18watt in the hood and 13w CFL. The java moss and hornwort are merely floating at the top ( I have yet to place them). I have not really spent too much time moving around a lot of these new plants, so scaping help welcomed. Thanks for looking!




Choprae Danios Scissortails Vampire Shrimp Bamboo Shrimp BN plecos Assassin Snails Kuhli Loaches Corys


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

What other plants do you have? And what fertilizers will you be dosing?


----------



## mtaugus (Feb 11, 2014)

Hornwart Javamoss Dwarf Hairgrass Ludwigia repens sp.atlantis 4-5 stems Ludwigia repensxarcuata Myrio. mattogrosense H. zosterifolia (stargrass) Rotala.rotundifolia Lobelia.cardinalis Crpyt wendtii red Hygrophilia angustifolia Tiger lotus green tiger lotus Nymphaea. micanthra Nymphoides sp.taiwan small java fern Sag.subulata


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

You have a lot of fast growing stems so my suggestion to you is to plant them near the back of the tank. The Ludwigia repens, Ludwigia repens x arcuata, hygrophila angustifolia, myrio, and star grass all grow extremely fast so you should keep them well trimmed. The crypt wendtii red can go in the midground along with the java fern, with the java fern being attached to one of the pieces of wood. You can also tie the java moss to the long piece of wood in the middle. The tiger lotuses can be planted in the middle of the tank but keep it trimmed so it doesn't shade your other plants. The dwarf hairgrass should be planted near the front of the tank on one side with the dwarf sag being planted on the other side. The hornwort you can float but you should thin it out in case it starts to shade your other plants.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

How long has your tank been running? What are you using for a filter?

I would recommend starting Flourish Comprehensive - I use it - it has micronutrients, and check out if you have any root-feeding plants. My Ruffled Swords respond very well to Flourish Root Tabs. IMO, you probably won't need to dose macronutrients - Nitrogen, Phosphorous, and Potassium. Perhaps some Potassium if some plants get pinholes.


----------



## mtaugus (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't think I have completely taken down the tank in years, so it is well established. Filtration is simply a whisper 30. Thanks ya'll!!! Appreciate it!


----------



## mtaugus (Feb 11, 2014)

Got some of this as a supplement until I can get a co2 system in place! Excited to see how my plants react! 

http://sraquaristik.com/shop/product.php?id_product=86


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Pick up some dry ferts instead. Also, CO2 will help but you still need to feed your plants.


----------



## mtaugus (Feb 11, 2014)

*Upgrade*

I upgraded my filtration to an Eheim 2213! Still running the whisper until I establish the Eheim. Have been dosing with root tabs. Considering a re-scape. Recommendations ?


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

im a big fan of tiger lotus' the only thing with them is that they tend to be a kind of focal point in tanks, so maybe moving your lotus into the middle would be a start just imo.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

You can change th "scape" with the plants only if you like. If it is not already like this, then move the two pieces of wood on the left just enough to keep the floating Hortworth in that end. Plant the Java Fern and the Crypt under that as they get along well with low light and won't get lgae on the leaves that way. They will if put out where good light can get to them as they grow more slowly than the other plants you have. Then decide where to put the lily somewhere in the other two thirds of the tank and suround it with the stemmed plants but put them more to the back.


----------

